# Jampott



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Any heard from him?

He's been quiet.

Think they (T&L) are moving into new posh gaff and wondered how it was all going?

Moving house is generally a stress-free time after all. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nope, not on MSN, not on here, where for art thou oh Jammy of the Pot?

Have you forsaken us? For while the smell round these parts has improved ten fold (not to be confused with Penfold who was Dangermouse's sidekick - easily done) its a small price to pay for your witticisms. How we look forward to each one when it is delivered, regular as clockwork every 6 months.

Or, maybe he signed for Chelsea?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

He's probably negotiating with builders to extend the new garage in order to accommodate vast frontal overhang on his inbound R8. :wink:

He'll be back.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

He's updating his Facebook page fairly regularly, his status reports the house move progress :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scott28tt said:


> He's updating his Facebook page fairly regularly, his status reports the house move progress :roll:


Completing on Friday, moving early next week.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

scott28tt said:


> He's updating his Facebook page fairly regularly, his status reports the house move progress :roll:


Give us a link then so we can all take the piss and post obscene messages! :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Must admit the forum hasn't been the same without Tim or Lisa for that matter


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > He's updating his Facebook page fairly regularly, his status reports the house move progress :roll:
> ...


I know, I keep seeing his bloody status!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...still a sad f**ker then.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hey!!! Decided to log on tonight for the first time in weeks and the first post we saw was "JampoTT". How nice was that! It's nice to see we were missed even though we hadn't realised we were missing!

We've both been a bit quiet as we're living in a self catering holiday let for the last month whilst we wait for Charles Church to finish building our house....so no phone line, no xbox, no broadband, no sky 

We've had a helluva month. Tim's lost his dad suddenly (aged only 62) days before his parents 40th wedding anniversary. We've had to put all the pets in kennels/catteries for FIVE weeks. The new house should have been completed beginning of August and we should have been living there now (we're not). I found out a company using my product images on their website and passing off their work as mine. ##!!#! 
Tim has been very busy complaining and writing shitty letters ( with great success).

We've had to deal with a load of bullshit and fobbing off but there is now light at the end of the tunnel.

AND WE SHOULD COMPLETE ON FRIDAY AND MOVE IN NEXT WEEK!!!!!

The last few weeks have been stressful to the extreme but we have the Champagne in the fridge ready for Friday and we are all getting along fine even though it's a 2 bedroom S/C with two bored teenagers sharing a bedroom the size of a biscuit tin. Tim is currently helping with homework ( and loving it! ) so can't reply at the moment. Boys have started their new schools in Hertfordshire and have both settled in really well. phew!

If either of us had posted during the last 4/6 weeks it would have been quite depressing for everyone as it would have been venting spleens about incompetent builders, electricians, tilers and kitchen fitters.

Next week we will be installed in our new house, with broadband, Sky, Xbox (Halo 3) etc etc and we'll be back on the forum.

It was lovely to see that we were missed (particulary JampoTT, I know) but we're alive and well and we'll be back soon (with pics!)

And we now have the new puppy, Mabel, who we had to delay collecting as we didn't have a home to bring her back to, and she's adorable.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think you got him doing the ironing.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Bl**dy hell! Sounds like you've had a bit of a tough one. I don't know you both personally but I'm sorry to hear about Tim's Dad.

Hopefully, it'll come together for you soon. Look forward to seeing some pics of the new 'pad'.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow - what a stressful time - and of course please pass our sympathies on to Tim 

Best of luck for the move - hope it all goes smoothly - on the bright side your new house will seem even better after having been so cramped and deprived of home comforts and your pets.

Interesting the move for the boys went so well - we may be looking at doing the same with my three next year but I was concerned it would be too disruptive. Maybe when I see you next you can let me know how it's working out.

Will keep my fingers crossed for dry weather next week.

Lou and Mark


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice to hear from you again Lisa. Sorry to hear it's been a shite time for you both and condolences to the big man.

Obviously you were missed as well but there's more of Tim to miss after all!! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Really sorry to hear about Tims dad.

Looks like other stuff is ongoing in right direction, so keep it all together!


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Condolences to Tim and his family for the loss of their Dad. So young too. I only know you both through this forum Lisa, but...you know.

Great to hear things are looking up for you and Tim.

Aidan


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi Lisa,

REALLY sorry to hear about Tim's dad 

Hi to everyone, look forward to seeing you both soon. Glad things are finally sorting themselves out with your house.

Mart. x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear the news.

Please pass on my best wishes to Tim.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi all...

Thanks for the messages of support, it was a bad couple of weeks, made worse for being a distance away from the rest of my blood-family, and trying to juggle so many other things at the same time...

I did the old-man proud though, and had the courage to stand up and give a eulogy at his funeral. One of the hardest things I've ever done, but since I owe everything I am today to my Dad, it was the only thing I could do.

His timing was lousy - a week before my folks' 40th Wedding Anniversary - and he was also in the middle of rewiring the home network, which I've had to try and unravel and sort out... but hey, that's life (or death).

Mum alternates between coping quite well, and getting deeply distressed, which is again hard to deal with. I've been holed up in temporary accommodation myself for the last 4 weeks, so haven't even been able to offer her somewhere else to stay, and something to take her mind off the grief for a bit.

On a lighter note, it does look like we complete on the new house today. A catalogue of failed promises and lies from the builder, but I've squeezed their balls for some compensation, so despite having to live in a holiday cottage (Â£Â£!!!) and kennel the dogs / cats, we've not really been penalised financially.

Without broadband at home, and with the Forum banned at work, I've had no time to catch up with the place, but I'll hopefully be putting that right next week...

We had very specific flooring and kitchen splashback requirements, so along with having our Orangery built over the next few weeks (knocking down bit chunks of 2 of the exterior walls which the builder has only just put up!) we've still got a few things to get sorted out before it'll be properly how we want it, but plan to start moving in regardless on Tuesday / Wednesday next week.

We WILL arrange a house warming party for anyone who can make it over... but that'll wait until after we come back from Egypt, at the very least!

Cheers for thinking of us both, it is appreciated. Controversial and annoying I may be, but you all miss me when I'm not around, in spite of yourselves... :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Comiserations for your loss Tim....and congrats on completing today (presuming it does actually happen).

Hope the move goes well and everyone settles in easily.

Best wishes to you and Lisa


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Sorry to hear of your loss, Tim. 

Glad to hear things are coming together for you and Lisa now.

All the best,
Rogue


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

We have completed today and now own a brand new house!!! And it's lovely !!
So pleased I can't be bothered to moan about the past 6 weeks of hell!
hip hip!!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Tim, my best wishes to both you and Lisa


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Tim, so sorry about your father. 
Well done for being brave during a difficult time.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sincere condolences - good luck with the move.


----------

